# Paper model of Porter Lokomotive - 1:16 scale



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome

Today will show You photos of model of Porter lokomotive. It is a narrow-gauge locomotive on the track of 2 feet.
I added a wagon with a water barrel and wood supply . 
The models are in 1:16 scale all paper made with small additions of wood (loko cabin and wagon box). 
These are static models
Model of lokomotive is free. You can find it on site: http://paper-replika.com/
This is photo of orginal model:
 


These are photos of my model (click thumbnails for larger image):
    








   








 
Pozdrawiam
Adam


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Amazing craftsmanship! Great model, I enjoyed the viewing. 

Bob C.


----------

